# Eclipse aber welches



## Doci (27. Aug 2004)

Hi,
will mir gerade Eclipse runterladen, und da sehe so viele Variationen, was brauche ich denn??..ist es :

Release Build: 3.0..die habe ich gerade downgelowdet..Latest Releases.und was ist:

3.1 Stream Stable Builds	
Build Name	Build Date	


3.1 Stream Integration Builds	

3.1 Stream Nightly Builds	


3.0.1 Stream Maintenance Builds	

Language Packs	
...und wozu dient das Language Pack..kann ich es damit auf deutsch haben?? wenn ja wie muss ih es install. was ist zu beachten ??

Danke..


----------



## stev.glasow (27. Aug 2004)

Also mit der 3.0 er kannst du nichts falsch machen. Und ja mit dem entsprechenden "Language Packs "  läuft Eclipse dann auf deutsch, aber wie man das installiert weiß ich auch nicht, kann aber so schwer nicht seinIst dort keine readme zu, in der steht wie man das installiert?


----------



## Guest (27. Aug 2004)

Wo bekomme ich die 3.1 her?

MfG Ronn


----------



## stev.glasow (27. Aug 2004)

auch hier: http://download2.eclipse.org/downloads/


----------



## bygones (27. Aug 2004)

am sichersten geht man immer mit der offiziellen Release. das ist 3.0.
Installieren geht einfach - einfach die eclipse.exe starten


----------



## stev.glasow (27. Aug 2004)

Er (o. Sie) meinte, wie man das Sprachpaket installiert .?.


----------



## Guest (27. Aug 2004)

Danke erstmal..

ja genau ich meinte das Sprachpaket..aber ist glaub kein problem...aber nun zu eclipse selbst,  gibt es irgendwie ein
Tuto wie man das genau benutzt??..bzw, wo kann ich die Grundlagen herbekommen ??


----------



## bygones (27. Aug 2004)

meiner ansicht nach ist eclipse recht intuitiv - man lernt viel durch probieren...
aber es gibt natürlich auch documentation dazu:
http://www.eclipse.org/documentation/main.html


----------



## rwolf (12. Feb 2005)

Win98SE JAVA_HOME weist auf C:\j2sdk1.4.0\bin


hatte nen download (18.12.2002) von eclipse 2.1.0 auf CD :
eclipse-SDK-M4-win32.zip


kann das sein , daß eclipse 2.1.0 bugs hat , 
wenn ich eclipse.exe aufrufe, bekomme ich ne
Fehlermeldung :

JVM terminated Exit code=2
C:\WINDOWS\javaw.exe
-cp E:\eclipse_unpack\eclipse\startup.jar org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main
-os win32 
-arch x86
-showsplash E:\eclipse_unpack\eclipse\eclipse.exe -showsplash 600

wieso wird trotz gesetzem JAVA_HOME ein anderes SDK, nämlich von Windoof
genommen , das muß jawohl schiefgehen..


----------



## foobar (12. Feb 2005)

> kann das sein , daß eclipse 2.1.0 bugs hat ,


Eclipse 2.1 ist sehr stabil, ich habe damit lange Zeit gearbeitet und kaum Probleme gehabt.


----------



## magneto (16. Feb 2005)

Also das Language Pack wird installiert indem es einfach im  "EclipseRoot/Plugins" entpackt wird.


----------



## dark_red (16. Feb 2005)

deathbyaclown hat gesagt.:
			
		

> meiner ansicht nach ist eclipse recht intuitiv - man lernt viel durch probieren...


Voraussetzung ist aber, dass man Java bereits kann.  

Ich stimme zu. Ein paar Projekte machen (erst mal Hallo Welt), dann ein paar Projekte in Eclipse importieren. Sich einmal durch die Voreinstellungen klicken und alles nach seinen Bedürfnissen anpassen, dann sollte das klappen. 

Wichtig ist auch, das Kontextmenü überall ein wenig zu verwenden. Bei vielen Dingen nimmt einem Eclipse Arbeit ab. Später dann noch die passenden Shortcuts lernen...


----------

